# My cats are no longer getting along



## DrMike82 (May 22, 2009)

My 3-year old cats are litter mates and could be considered BFFs. Playing with each other, grooming each other, sleeping side-by-side, etc. Polly is the playful, shy, glued-to-my-lap cat and Eliza is the gentle, affectionate, independent one.

I lost my job and had to move back into my mother's house. A day-and-a-half after moving in, Eliza got loose outside and didn't come back for 3 days. This was at Easter time. Upon her return, the two have not been friendly. They hiss and fight. Polly goes out of her way to chase Eliza and is definitely the aggressor; Eliza's always looking over her shoulder and trying to avoid Polly. They got to a point where they tolerated each other, but something snapped and they're at it again. Eliza got an abscess on one of her toes that became infected and Polly seems to have taken advantage of the situation to go after her some more.

I've gone from a 2-BR apartment to a 4-BR single family home. I've wondered if the size and Eliza's absence at the beginning created a huge territory that Polly has staked claim to (they've been here before when I went on week long business trips or vacations). Will they work it out over a long time? Should I confine them to a small room where they can't avoid each other (I don't want to create a cage match, though). It's such a shame to see them fight. I don't enjoy the feeling that my troubles became their troubles, too. Advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

It sounds like they are simply stressed by the changes, and are expressing it by harassing each other. The injury and possibly the new smells Eliza brought in during her days outside are probably adding to it.  

It seems to me that allowing them to acclimate to a smaller space (probably separated, too) would be a good thing, just to reduce the stimulus level and give each kitty some peace and quiet. Are there neutral places (w/ litter box & food & water) where each could be camped out for a while - spare bathroom for one, different room for another? (I don't think giving one kitty the privilege of your new bedroom all to herself is too good an idea, though - since she would lord it over her friend once they are sharing the whole house again...)

A Feliway (pheromone) infuser might also be really helpful, to sort of give them a "reboot" if you will. I am sure others will jump in with good advice, too. Lots of luck to all of you - these are tough times for everyone, you have a lot of company....  

atback Fran


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome, and I'm sorry your kitties are fighting. The problem appears to be one of Eliza got out and was missing for three days came back and SMELLED DIFFERENT to Polly, and Polly didn't *recognize* Eliza...because Eliza didn't smell like Eliza was supposed to smell.

I am not sure how well this may work, but I would completely seperate these cats. NO contact at all. Give Eliza's injury time to heal. Then begin a slow re-introduction process. Use small towels to rub over each cat to intermingle their scents and give each cat a towel. Switch the cats in/out of their various 'isolation' areas so they each get familiar with all parts of the house and their scents get intermingled in the common areas, too. After that goes well, see if they show interest in each other when being seperated by a door. Give treats to eat near each other (opposite sides of the door, but can hear the other cat crunching/munching) and when/if they begin to show interest, open the door a crack and allow nose sniffing and maybe some footsie. As they tolerate this, the crack can be carefully held open to allow a wider gap for nose-sniffs and eye-to-eye visual contact. When hissing/growling subsides and/or becomes non-existent, then you can try treats at the door crack and see if they are interested in being friendly again.
Some have even used a drop of vanilla on the back of the neck of each cat. I haven't tried it, it is supposed to mask odors and/or make each cat smell similar.
I'm sure others will have much better advice. The above is what I have done and it works for me. Take your time and let it take as long as it will take...don't force/rush it. It will happen when it happens and not a moment before...but if you try to rush it you may wind up taking several big steps backwards and making the process even longer.
Best of luck,
heidi


----------

